# Post storm check in



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, all. Had to laugh even though the situation really isn't funny. I told you about my MIL going off the deep end when she couldn't locate me last week. Well, she saw all the storm reports in AR, TN and other states and called this morning to be sure we were okay. We were several hundred miles from them while she was only 75-80 miles west of the damage in Clinton AR. Even though she and I aren't related by blood, I have the same reaction, just not so panic-stricken. I am concerned about our folk and I have a friend who used to live in Columbia but is now living in Jackson TN which was supposed to have been hit hard. 

Anyway, how about a check-in for our posters who are in affected areas? If you have phone numbers or other means of checking on someone you know, how about posting their situation for them. I know Katherine's area was under a tornado watch area last night and I tried to call her a bit ago. No answer but I did leave a message asking that she call or email me. 

At one point yesterday, Missouri simulataneously had a severe thunderstorm warning, a tornado watch, a flash flood watch, a winter storm advisory and a winter storm watch starting in the south and going to the Iowa line. What weather!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

We're wet here in the NE part of MO and we are getting a beautiful snow today, sure wish it would be the last for this winter. I think we had about 2" of rain yesterday and are expecting 2-4" of snow today. My parents' basement flooded yesterday and they have a real mess. 

I'm anxious to hear from everyone farther south as I understand you all had much worse storms than we did.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

We live about 15 miles south of Clinton, AR. It's pretty bad there. We are fine though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm anxious to hear from everyone too. I've been thinking of all of you all morning.

Hugs!!!!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

we didnt get near the snow they called for, we get shorted everytime it seems


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Less than 1/2" of the up to 6" of snow predicted but it's still lightly flurrying. Still, we got off really easy in west central MO. 

Our sewer line is being augured right now, though. Apparently the repair to the pipe about 7 years ago has gone wonky - glad I'm not the repairman who has to figure out where the snafu is!

Hope those not able to check in (elect off, etc) are ok.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

In the thick of it right now. Almost as bad as the blizzards Laura Ingalls Wilder wrote about, when they tied a rope from the house to the barn so they wouldn't wander off into the snow. Not quite, but this makes those stories all the more amazing.

Hubby is an on-call rural firefighter. I sure hope he doesn't have to go out tonight.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

We're here & doin' fine. There's drifts up to my knees between the house & barn, and by the time I come back in, my footprints have filled in. It's snowing sideways, it seems. It's not fair, you know...all my friends have the day off, and we can't get together to play.  

On the up side, I have 2 cute brand new doelings in my living room!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Here on the stateline we have a ton of snow! It is up to the tables on our picnic area for the boarders, can hardly see the goat house on the hill. We have plowed four times since yesterday and will have to do it again tonighyt and in the morning. The clinic where I work closed and sent everyone that was silly enough to actually get there home at 9 am. Charlie (our city of Madison meterologist) predicts 10-15 inches for a total for today. I think we got that much yesterday too. Made brownies and hot cocoa.Snuggle alert!


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know how much snow we got, but there are drifts at LEAST 4 ft high. The kids insisted that I tie a rope out when I went to check on the animals. Can't say I blame them. Dad is out of the country, they didn't want their mom to get lost. I don't think it was quite necessary though. The wind was so fierce it blew a window open. The inside of the hay mow was covered with snow, it was just amazing.

We aren't going anywhere tomorrow. The car is covered with snow and we shovel by hand! I do know what we are doing tomorrow though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We're okay. About 12" here. The wind was strong and it's drifting a lot. Paul has taken the wedge up and down the lane a couple times today, but it drifts shut within an hour with 2' drifts.

Worked from home and got a call that they were shutting down the office at noon, so I had a free afternoon!!! Got a bobbin of icelandic plyed and a bobbin of white corriedale carded up with a bits of turquoise and lavender. Spun it up thin and am plying it now.

I'm not sure if I'll go into work tomorrow. It's a 60 mile drive on 2 lane blacktop. I'm expecting most of the road to be drifted shut. We'll see how it looks in the morning.

Weever, you made me LOL when you mentioned the rope! Paul's been wanting to do that since we got the farm .... still haven't done it yet

I just heard about the tonadoes that hit AK and TN. Do we have folks down there? I've been praying hard since I heard about them.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I think we were north of the areas that got the really severe storms - a lot of wind & some light snow was about it here. Dog was going nuts barking at the thunder all last night, though.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Cyndi, AK is Alaska, AR is Arkansas. When we lived in there we got mail addressed to AK all the time--only the zip code directed it correctly. I ordered some books from the Yarn Barn in Lawrence KS one day. I had my allergies and the lady who took my order had a cold. I couldn't speak clearly and she couldn't hear well. Anyway, our post office was Beebe. After a bunch of efforts to spell the town name for her, I told her if it were B as in Boy, E as in Edward--Boy, Edward, Edward, Boy, Edward. So...my books arrived addressed to me at Boy, Edward, Edward, Boy, Edward AR 72012. Don't you know the various mail handlers scratched their heads over that one!?

I hope you don't have to go to work tomorrow, too. Makes no sense to risk life and limb if you don't have to. 

Katherine hasn't posted here but she did email me. She said they had the storms all around them, no damage at their place.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good thing I don't live in AR or AK!! I'd be lost for sure!


Boy, Edward, Edward, Boy, Edward ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The few we still need to hear from that I can think of off the top of my head are Wisc Ann and Cathy who just moved to Wisc. from Calf. (I can't remember her handle). Who else do we have from those areas? Is SwampDeb near any of the storm area?

I know we are due for more bitter cold this weekend and there are warnings up for parts of the state for tomorrow night into Saturday but I didn't hear which parts :shrug: Today is beautiful and warm here.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

As Mogal said, we're fine here although we were under a tornado watch for hours, and one did pass through the next county. I kind of envy you all with snow; we've had nothing but rain, rain, and more rain. I sure hope this isn't a sign of things to come--twice already this year we've had tornadoes in the area.


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

bad tornados and losses of life, just south of us in arkansas, but here in Ripley county Mo, there was some damage, but not a lot. the last batch of storms hit us harder here.
we are fine, though i put my kids in the safest corner when the sirens were going off!
Michelle


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Is SwampDeb near any of the storm area?


We only got a little windy here, I don't think we actually got any rain from this one. I am about an hour north of the Florida border near the Okefenokee Swamp so we weren't in the path of the bad weather. Thanks for thinking of me though Marchwind.

It's good to hear from all of those in the path, tornadoes are scary.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

SO glad everyone is ok!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Marchie, that was so nice of you to remember me!

We are fine - in fact - loving this winter! So much lovely, lovely snow. Now if the sub-zero weather could just disappear. 20 degrees is fine with me. -20 has lost its amusement for this year.

And my dh was actually home this storm to help! I think he's been on the road, working, for every other snow storm. Was luxurious to be able to watch him work the snow blower. He even shoveled a path for me to the pasture and barn. Ah, the easy life.... hand carrying 20-30 gallons of water a day on a path instead of falling through drifts.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cathy there are a few fun things you can do when it gets that cold. It doesn't work as well in the wind though. Here are a few things you and the kids can try next cold front well below zero (that should be this weekend or early next week, for us any way).

Take a pot of very hot (boiling) water out side and toss the water up in the air and watch what happens. If it is cold enough the water evaporates right away - poof-

Take bubbles outside and blow them in the very cold air. They freeze before they pop and you can hold them.

That's all I can think of right now if I think of more I'll let you know.

Glad you all are alright. Anyone hear from WisAnn?


----------

